# Specks or reds or anything?



## beenalongtime (Oct 24, 2010)

Been working Escambia Bay around scenic and some over around Yellow river for Specks, Reds, anything that'll bite...no luck except for some white trout of no real size and the occasional crab.

Need some help - don't need your secret spots but I'm boatless, limited to land, and would be happy with even a BITE. I've tried live bait, cut bait, plastics, topwater, nothing. 

So, help a frustrated newbie out. What's biting this time of year? Where should I go? What's on the end of your line? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

If you don't mind driving a little, Try Alabama Point/ Perdido Pass.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

in the mouth of the river right there by scenic by the power plant the sheep head are crusing around. sight cast a live shrimp to them. and boom . fish on


----------



## rum cay (Nov 15, 2010)

Try Bayou Chico. I used to live near there and there are Specks and White Trout all over. It's slowed down since the water has cooled a little but they'll usually hit cut shrimp or lures. Baitfish are still in the Bayou as well. Storm Wild Eyed Shad or Anchovy seem to work best.

Here's an example of what you'll catch there....


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

haha i love how he said example. i have never really looked at it like that but your correct. it is an example lol


----------



## beenalongtime (Oct 24, 2010)

"example" always good to pay attention when you see that - thanks for the chuckle.

good advice, everyone thanks so much. will give it a go and let you know!


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

thats a fat white trout. Great for frying!


----------



## rum cay (Nov 15, 2010)

Jighead said:


> thats a fat white trout. Great for frying!


There are some nice size ones there. I catch and release them, don't think I would eat anything caught out of the bayous. Most of them are pretty dirty with all of the industrial pollution.


----------



## pcolabeachbum (Jul 9, 2010)

Got some reds in bayou texar if you want to try there.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't worry about not having a stinking boat. sometimes we do much better without them, Especially for the spooky stealth minded Specs! Keep working deep holes and moving tides around Escambia & Scenic...They're there...See Inshore REPORTS..And keep on keeepin' on. I love wading and fishing shorelines!


----------



## beenalongtime (Oct 24, 2010)

@todd-

are you off those hwy 90 bridges there? I've thought about fishing those flats but always thought that grass off the roadside was bog you couldn't get through.....


----------

